# 1960 Continental with a different and strange fork?



## Schwinny (Oct 24, 2021)

Just saw a 1960 Continental (K016818) with a fork I haven't seen before, that of-course isn't unusual, and it looks original to the bike. Till now, I have only seen the chrome French? fork either painted with chrome socks, or all chrome.
Unusual to me in that the rake is completely different which makes for a different riding bike.
It is tubular with pinched tips.
First pic is the one in question, 2nd is the kind Im used to. Third Ive seen on tourist models.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2021)

Knowing some history on that piece I can say that the fork very well could be from a different bike. It was for sale here and a couple of times on FB. Some of the components were changed out and with the provided pictures showing it was being messed with from one picture to the other. The new owner just swapped out the wheel sets. That fork does resemble the prewar Paramount racing fork.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2021)

Here's some better pictures. Notice the tab at the bottom of the fork leg for mounting a fender stay. 









						1960 Schwinn Continental | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

First year with drop bars , ten speeds and front derailleur jockey shifter , serviced and new tires, pick up in Burbank , Cal 91505 only , 150$




					thecabe.com


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 24, 2021)

Aaaaah.... Not Schwinn has been mentioned. So if it were an early Paramount fork, did they stamp the serial number on the steer tube from the beginning or any other identifying markings etc?
I've got to think that would be an accident of ignorance if so, and a lucky strike to boot.
I've just been talking with the new owner on a FB group. He's not a member here.
He was showing it off with its new wheels and I asked about the fork. He didn't know, and it became a thing for a couple of us to look up.
In other news.... I may have a fork fetish.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2021)

Can't say when they started stamping the numbers on the Paramount forks. Also, I don't recall ever seeing a fork like this on a Schwinn, but I haven't seen every lightweight bike that Schwinn produced. I'm guessing it's not a Schwinn fork but there is always a chance!  😉 Use that low fender stay tab in your search, I've only seen forks in this style with the added tabs on the prewar Schwinn forks, Paramounts and T&C Tandems, but they all were placed much higher up than the ones on this fork.


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 24, 2021)

The thing that gets me is the color and patina match the bike.....
Kinda looks like red primer in the chips.... but also some white.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> The thing that gets me is the color and patina match the bike.....
> Kinda looks like red primer in the chips.... but also some white.




I can tell the color is slightly off but it is a good match for a possible replacement. I was thinking maybe a T&C during these early Coppertone years but their fork has the tab up a few inches. Fork looks similar but rounder plus the axle crimps are different. Haven't ever come across a Coppertone T&C that I can remember.


----------



## Schwinny (Oct 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I can tell the color is slightly off but it is a good match for a possible replacement. I was thinking maybe a T&C during these early Coppertone years but their fork has the tab up a few inches. Fork looks similar but rounder plus the axle crimps are different. Haven't ever come across a Coppertone T&C that I can remember.
> 
> View attachment 1501565



That does seem very similar.
If that's the case then he has a good strong fork for sure.
It may just be a white whale. I'm not sure he is worried about it so much and it looks ok.
A bit better handling maybe with the shorter wheelbase etc.
But.... now my attention is diverted to a tandem with a dbl. adjustable stem (with pinch bolt) sticking out of a stem clip. Making double sure I guess.
There was a Twin at the Salvage last month for $250 campus green in real good shape. I was tempted but I think those are dues Im not going to pay. Wife and I would end up in the hospital.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2021)

I usually don't dabble in the later lightweights past 1966 so I'm dumb to the later pieces. I know the crowns on the early ones but not sure what the exact details are on the later 70's pieces. Fender tab at the bottom of the leg but crown is still detailed or is that just chrome cap. Fork end is still different.


----------



## juvela (Oct 30, 2021)

-----

the manufacturer employed other crowns of frankish origin for some of the lightweight models of the 1960's

here is the fork for the Superior model of ca.1963

it employs the NERVEX pattern Nr. 6 crown








the crown on the red frame shown in post #1 above appears it may be a NERVEX pattern Nr. 1

would need another angle for a better identification

there were also some 1960 Continentals which came through wearing Vagner pattern PL forged crowns -







-----


----------

